# [A] Dun Morogh: gemütliche Erwachsenengilde sucht Nachwuchs



## Delon (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen, 

die Gilde Exil auf dem Server Dun Morogh ist eine relativ kleine familiäre Gilde mit momentan ca. 30 aktiven Accounts. Das Durchschnittsalter liegt doch deutlich im gehobenen Bereich, geschätzt so etwa über 30. Bedingt durch einige Probleme in letzter Zeit, wie zB : komplettes aufhören mit WoW, auch einiger langjähriger Mitspieler, Serverwechsel etlicher Spieler und Gildenwechsel einiger Leute, würden wir gerne wieder einige neue Spieler für uns gewinnen. Schwerpunkt liegt hierbei eindeutig auf dem Spaß im Spiel miteinander, Hero-Ini´s, gerne auch mal ältere Ini´s oder Raids wenn gewünscht, PvP eher weniger momentan aber auch da sind einige erfahrene Spieler bei uns, sowie halt 10er Raids. 

Und genau für diese 10er Raids könnten wir noch fähige und motivierte Spieler gebrauchen. Gesucht werden 2-3 Heiler (Priester / Druide / Schamane), aber auch DD jeglicher Art und / oder Tank sind natürlich willkommen. Ziel ist halt die Mitgliederzahl aufzustocken um auch wieder regelmässig 10er Raids auf die Beine stellen zu können, Raidtage werden vermutlich Mittwoch, Sonntag und Dienstag sein. 

Hierbei steht vor allem das gemeinsame spielen im Mittelpunkt, nicht die Items oder möglichst schnell durch zu rennen, auch ein oder mehrere Wipes sollten der Stimmung keinen Abbruch tun. Bedingt durch die erwähnten Probleme haben wir Ulduar 10er auch nie ganz durch bekommen (da Raids nicht stattfinden konnten etc ist der Stand etwa bei Freya/Hodir/Thorim), würden das aber gerne auch mal komplett sehen. Naxx10 und in Kooperation mit 2 anderen Gilden auch Naxx25er sind clear, einige von uns haben auch random Erfahrung in PdK gemacht, was wir auch kurzfristig in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen angehen werden. Onyxia und Koralon sind ebenfalls erledigt und werden auch weiterhin gemacht. 25er Raids laufen momentan nicht, aber auch da gibt’s vll bald wieder Gelegenheit in Kooperation mit anderen Gilden ? Vll fühlt sich da auch eine andere Gilde der es ähnlich geht angesprochen ? Würden uns da auch über eine Kontaktaufnahme freuen. 

Solltet ihr euch angesprochen fühlen in einer netten erwachsenen Gelegenheitsspieler-Gemeinschaft zu raiden, Instanzen zu besuchen oder einfach was anderes zusammen zu machen, gerne auch Twinks dann, meldet euch einfach mal ingame zB bei Allarion, Tabhea oder Delessa und bewerbt euch bitte im Forum unter : 

http://308831.homepagemodules.de/ 

Gerne auch Leute die sich vll bisher nicht „getraut“ haben mangels Erfahrung oder Ausrüstung an Raids teilzunehmen. Wir würden uns freuen Dich demnächst bei uns begrüßen zu können. 

Gruß 

Allarion und die Gilde Exil


----------



## Delon (20. Oktober 2009)

Suchst Du ein gepflegtes und entspanntes Gildenklima?
Willst Du mit netten Leuten ein neues "Spielgefühl" entdecken?
Legst Du Wert auf einen gehobenen Altersdurchschnitt ohne Hektik und Lootgeilheit?

Komm zu Exil !!!


----------



## Delon (26. Oktober 2009)

Guten Morgen und ein kleiner /Push,
schaut mal bei uns rein - würde uns freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße
Del


----------



## Delon (29. Oktober 2009)

Zur Verstärkung unserer Truppe suchen wir noch nette, reife, motivierte, teamorientierte, hilfsbereite liebe Leute die, wie wir, den Spaß in den Vordergrund stellen und WOW nicht zu verbissen sehen. Wir stehen alle "mit beiden Beinen" im Leben und sind keine reine "Raidgilde"

Wir freuen uns, von Euch zu hören

Liebe Grüße
Del


----------



## Delon (2. November 2009)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,
obwohl sich schon einige nette Kontakte ergeben haben, sind wir noch auf der Suche nach netten Leuten.
Wir würden uns weiterhin freuen von Euch zu hören

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Tag

Grüße
Del


----------



## Delon (6. November 2009)

*mal hochschubs* - nette Leute sind gesucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delon (12. November 2009)

Hallöchen Zusammen,
unsere Suche ist noch aktuell, freuen uns über nette Bekanntschaften und neue Freunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße und besucht uns auf www.exil-gilde.de - würde uns freuen
Del


----------



## Delon (16. November 2009)

Moin,
Ihr erreicht uns im Forum unter 
http://308831.homepagemodules.de/ oder ingame

Meldet Euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

